# State Primary school in Auckland and any Malaysian in Auckland please



## Ling_S

Hi,

Would like to find out if there is any recommendation for state primary school for a 5 years old boy. Husband is going there for Phd and would like to find out more info. Have been to Auckland in end July and have manage to narrow down areas to stay around Mt Eden, New market and may be Parnell, and it really depends on where we would like to enrol our child to. And we are open to explore some other areas if there is a good recommendation on the school.

And hope to be able to get in touch with any Malaysians out there in Auckland. Please send me a message. 

Thanks.

Regards,
Michelle


----------



## topcat83

Ling_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to find out if there is any recommendation for state primary school for a 5 years old boy. Husband is going there for Phd and would like to find out more info. Have been to Auckland in end July and have manage to narrow down areas to stay around Mt Eden, New market and may be Parnell, and it really depends on where we would like to enrol our child to. And we are open to explore some other areas if there is a good recommendation on the school.
> 
> And hope to be able to get in touch with any Malaysians out there in Auckland. Please send me a message.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Michelle


Hi there
Just to say you've chosen three of the most expensive areas to live in Auckland there. I'd be surprised if there were _any_ bad schools in those areas!

It might be worth looking further afield like the Sout-East suburbs - there are some excellent schools in the Howick area.


----------



## Ling_S

Hi topcat83,

Thanks for your info. Part of the reasons why we have choosen those areas are due to the distance to the Uni and also close to amenities. We know the high cost of living in Auckland and we are planning to find a small unit of apartment or house not too far from uni for rent for a start till I manage to secure a job.

Btw, do you happend to know if it is possible to secure a rent without references since we are new to the country?

Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## topcat83

Ling_S said:


> Hi topcat83,
> 
> Thanks for your info. Part of the reasons why we have choosen those areas are due to the distance to the Uni and also close to amenities. We know the high cost of living in Auckland and we are planning to find a small unit of apartment or house not too far from uni for rent for a start till I manage to secure a job.
> 
> Btw, do you happend to know if it is possible to secure a rent without references since we are new to the country?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards.


I suggest you look in central Auckland rather than the areas you mention. They will be cheaper, and are used to renting to international students. And they're nearer the Uni.


----------



## Ling_S

Thanks topcat83,

May I know if there is any state primary school in the central Auckland? 

Thanks.


----------



## pauanui

Parnell Primary is close to the CBD, and very good. You have to live in school zones to be eligble to go to the local school. Parnell and MtEden are very expensive suburbs. Whatever school you choose check the school site to see if you have an address within the school zone.


----------



## Ling_S

pauanui said:


> Parnell Primary is close to the CBD, and very good. You have to live in school zones to be eligble to go to the local school. Parnell and MtEden are very expensive suburbs. Whatever school you choose check the school site to see if you have an address within the school zone.


Thanks pauanui for the reply...

I am now finally in Auckland.... and temp putting up at a place in Parnell.... will pay the school a visit and find out more info...

Would appreciate if any one could feedback.... if you know any one study or have studied at the parnell parimary school before? What would be the more important questions or info we should find out out when we pay the school a visit?

Thanks...

Regards.


----------

